# Surgical Status code



## saran2383@gmail.com (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi,
    Can any one suggest about Surgical status codes like appendectomy, Cholecystectomy, tonsillectomy. Now i am using V45.89 (Other post surgical status). Is it Right if am i code V45.79 instead of V45.89?


----------



## elenax (Nov 4, 2008)

I would still use V45.89


----------



## Anna Weaver (Nov 4, 2008)

*status code*



saran21181 said:


> Hi,
> Can any one suggest about Surgical status codes like appendectomy, Cholecystectomy, tonsillectomy. Now i am using V45.89 (Other post surgical status). Is it Right if am i code V45.79 instead of V45.89?




It depends on what organ it is. I use the V45.79 for the appendectomy, cholecystectomy, but V45.89 for the tonsillectomy. 
I think this is one of those coders choice because I think any of these would work!!!


----------

